# My MAC and Urban Decay Haul



## mjacqueline (May 8, 2009)

MAC

Just A Pinch Cheek gel, Baby Sparks and Girl's Delight Dazzleglass.







Urban Decay


----------



## pianohno (May 8, 2009)

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## nunu (May 8, 2009)

Great stuff! Enjoy


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 8, 2009)

Great haul! Loving the stuff that you got!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 8, 2009)

Nice Haul.  I love UD!


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (May 8, 2009)

Oooh Nice. Especially the Urban Decay.


----------



## n_c (May 8, 2009)

Great stuff, enjoy!


----------



## ABB113 (May 8, 2009)

Awesome haul!  Deviant is a great color!  Enjoy it all


----------



## lushious_lips (May 9, 2009)

Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (May 9, 2009)

Great haul, I really like the look of the lippie in particular.


----------



## ClaireAvril (May 9, 2009)

nice haul.. you have a great camera.


----------



## hawaii02 (May 10, 2009)

Deviant looks to be a great color! I've seen a lot of people trying it out. Enjoy!


----------



## Tahti (May 10, 2009)

Nice haul! Just a Pinch is one of my new faves ^__^


----------



## cuddle x bear (May 11, 2009)

nice haul. love the urban decay mini liners. theyre so vibrant and have great staying power and work as exellent bases too


----------



## ohnutsitsCAITY (May 11, 2009)

You will have so much fun with your Deluxe shadowbox! I use mine almost everyday. :]


----------



## glam8babe (May 12, 2009)

nice haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy!!!


----------



## Pizzicata (May 12, 2009)

Jealous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  These are great selections!


----------



## MissResha (May 12, 2009)

lovely haul. let us know how you like that pretty blue pencil! i've been eyeing it...


----------



## TamiChoi (May 12, 2009)

nice haul! enjoy!


----------



## orkira (May 14, 2009)

Congrats on a wonderful haul.  Love the dazzleglasses.


----------

